# Next annual event



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Until this year, the annual event seems to rotate broadly around the centre of England give or take 50 miles or so. Whilst this is one sensible approach, it does of course always favour those living near the middle of the country at the expense of others, especially in Cornwall, Cumbria, Kent and so on.
Another approach woul be to rotate the venue each year so that, once in a while, one region got a 'local' event. Of course this would also increase the distance for others on occasion. 
So I wondered where members actually came from to see where the greatest number were concentrated. Maybe this has already been done but it might help to influence where future events might usefully be held.
So please do reply to this poll. 
Moderators - is this the best forum to ask on, could it be made a sticky or given prominence somewhere ?
Cheers


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,
Love the idea,in answer to location it's hard to answer when you live in the middle of south west and east ie SOUTH (Andover)

They do this with weather etc,there are people living in the middle as well 

Well that's that off me chest :lol:

Cheers


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

The distance means nothing if you are real enthusiast 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

How far you are prepared to travel could be a subsequent question. For the time being knowing where the distribution of members lie would be a help. 
By the way, I'd put the dividing line between south east and southwest along the wilts / hants border.
For home counties I suppose the acid test woul be whether there is a border with greater London - for example Berkshire, Herts, Essex, Surrey ( though I'd put Kent in the SE.
We won't be able to be exact without doing this by county but it should give us an idea.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... what concerns me is that according to my Uncle's next-door-neighbour but one, they didn't get access to electricity in Cornwall until 1978, and that in Devon they still habitually dig pits and fill them with crudely sharpened sticks to trap unwary 'cock-er-nees' ...
... this is an outrageous proposal! ...


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah, nice to see that the good citizens of the south west remain very closely related to each other :twisted:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... what concerns me is that according to my Uncle's next-door-neighbour but one, they didn't get access to electricity in Cornwall until 1978, and that in Devon they still habitually dig pits and fill them with crudely sharpened sticks to trap unwary 'cock-er-nees' ...
> ... this is an outrageous proposal! ...


Actually we still dig the pits, but in the 21st century we have updated the proceedure and now line them with razor wire, a much better success rate, especially as they are connected to the national grid. When did you plan to come down this way :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.


Have you ordered the sunshine again Andrew :?: you did very well this year.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.
> ...


Dani ordered the sun you know how efficient those Germans are lol although there seems to be more than enough to go around here in Portugal 35 degrees and rising


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Wallsendmag said:


> Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.


I like the sound of that. 8)


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.


Is this true? Count me in if that's for definite!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Next years evenTT is going to be in Beamish so you can stop this idle chatter of having it miles away from anywhere.
> ...


Unfortunately not


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Portugal, theres a place to have the event 8).


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ordered the sunshine again Andrew :?: you did very well this year.
> ...


Portugal, theres a place to have the event 8).[/quote]

Good idea Keith , put it to the ttoc committee


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Good idea Keith , put it to the ttoc committee[/quote]
You need to see some of the roads here :-0


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you doing a reccy for nexts years annual meet Andy?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Penny has just seen this thread, started packing already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Penny has just seen this thread, started packing already :lol: :lol: :lol:


We wouldn't have any worries about the weather that's for sure, heatstroke may be a problem though


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


I'm so gullible


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to say that the event next year will be somewhere central again (yes I know it's not exactly central) and there is no way around that.

Last year for Crich (Derbyshire) we got told by a large amount of people it was "too far north" and the attendance was down, also due to the nature of the venue and the weather, but we were still down. The same was found two years before that at Rother Park which is just below Sheffield we had a lot less people due to the "northerly" location.

So it's fine to say move it around, have it down south, have it further north, but the truth is if we did that we'd always have a annual event with a lower turn out. So the Oxfordshire / Warwickshire / Cambridgeshire area is always going to be favoured unfortunately. (


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Penny has just seen this thread, started packing already :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


With those sorts of temperatures we'd have to plaster our cars with "factor 30+" to save the paintwork.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest the attendance at Rother Valley was very similar to this years, last year was a bit disappointing but as I keep trying to point out there are an awful lot of Scottish members who would love an annual event within three or four hours drive . There are some great locations in Scotland if we made a long weekend of it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


I need some of that oops


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

From that comment can I assume that you are now the same colour as your car Andrew :?:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Nothing wrong with an 7 hour drive, lol :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> From that comment can I assume that you are now the same colour as your car Andrew :?:


Bits are the same colour as Hoggys car lol how strong is the sun here !!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Dani ordered the sun you know how efficient those Germans are lol


Oh yes, we are an efficient lot :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can not think of a better venue than the National Motor Museum at Beaulieu.

8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Wherever is chosen for next year has to be reasonably accessible for the majority of people, but also for the traders to want to come to

It's a big commitment for them to come, paying staff wages and transport costs, so it needs to be worth it for them as well


----------

